

Is anybody else having trouble viewing TechCrunch? - aresant

Over the past week or so TechCrunch I've been experiencing weird loading delays, and hang-ups. I can't quite figure it out but no other site I use has been affected - on Windows 7 / IE8 browsing - wondering if anybody else noticed . . .
======
Concours
I'm having trouble with techcrunch feeds, but I can access the site as usual,
with no delay, but keep in mind they have shortly changed their Host , and
they've been hacked.

------
thesethings
I'm having trouble with Techcrunch loads as well. I'll click through a link
(usually through HN), and the header will load. But most of the rest of the
page hangs. (I call it "the spinnies," in honor of the small animated spinner
in Chrome). I refresh usually gets it working OK.

